# Belguim Browning Auto



## Parrothead Jim (Apr 7, 2004)

I have a 12 and 20 guage Belguim Browning Automatic shotguns with gold triggers that can take 3 inch mag shells. I could never sell these guns because they hold too many memories. Does anyone know the value of these or where I could get them appraised? I want to update my insurance policy. Thanks.....JIM


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

JIm, check the shooters bible for prices. Also the public libarary usually has these. There was a site on here posted a long time ago that gave prices. I'll try to find it for you.


----------



## Parrothead Jim (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks Dale......JIM


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

jim,you can check on this site to see if there are any like yours up for sale and see how much they are going for.
www.gunsamerica.com


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

That's the one Jeff. Lost it somewhere and forgot what site it was. Must be an old age thing


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

naw,it's not old age.it's just that we pile on more things to remember every year and we have to do it with the same size brain!  
i had the chance to buy a belgium made browning auto 12 for $400 some years ago and i couldn't do it because i was in college at the time.i'm still kicking myself over that one.
my oldest brother lost one in the scioto river back in the early 70's.he was squirrel hunting out of his john boat and turned it over on him.since then he's always tethered his gun to the boat.we went back up on the river with a couple of those 20lb magnets and tried to retrieve it but it happened in a rapid spot in the river and we had no luck getting it back.needless to say,he simply wasn't too much fun to be around for a while


----------



## Parrothead Jim (Apr 7, 2004)

Guys, thanks for the information ....JIM


----------

